# Schurman Iron Ranch / Whizz-in / Old Bicycle Swap Meet  in Clark Co. Washington



## wercmcbecker (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all the Becker's here,
We had a wonderful time at the Iron Ranch.  

We had to fight the rain but between rain drops the turn out was pretty good.

The Whizz-in had eight Whizzers and one motorcycle on the ride.  We cut the ride short because of the weather and got soaked on the way back but most of us are used to the rain and didn't melt.  The bikes however had problems with the belts and were slipping because of the wet.  I think we topped our bikes out at 30 mph.



 

 



This was my first Whizz-in ride (Melissa) and I rode our green 2006 Whizzer that we call "Gizmo" (no it did not have more little Whizzers, it likes to have Gremlins, but not that day).  Before the rain really got going I had the bike at 55 mph but only for a few seconds and just about that time Bill Green came up behind me and passed me on his red bike that he is building for Bonneville Salt Flats.  I just wasn't comfortable yet with my riding skills to maintain much over 40 mph.  Even though we were drenched I would go again.  If only we could take our son with.




Our son Carston picked his bike...




Actually that is my next question.  We are looking for a vintage child bicycle seat.  There were two at the meet and one was for sale for $25 but I do not know who had them.  Does anyone have one?  We are checking eBay and craigslist.  The pics are from eBay.





Check for more pics soon...
Chris, Melissa, and Carston Becker


----------



## basementchoppers (Oct 18, 2010)

$25???? why didn't you buy it?  Mine was $50....


----------

